# Casting vs. spinning gear.



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Not enough experience with casting gear to know. It seems all the bass pros and real serious bass fishers use casting gear most of the time. Why is this?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Accuracy with the cast is better with casting gear, plus they can usually accomodate (and handle) heavier lines than spinning.

One thing that I've always wondered, and never saw it addressed any where, is the actual layout of the rods. Casting, the eyelets are on top of the rod, spinning on the bottom. I would think that would make casting rods more suitable for fishing heavy cover out of the box?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Why is a rotating spool more accurate than a stationary spool or does the weight on top of the rod, (instead of hanging underneath), somehow make for better accuracy?


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You can stop the rotating spool manually (thumbing). You can "stop" a stationary spool to an extent, but the result is a "whiplash" effect that can sound like a bowling ball hitting the water when your lure hits. I do think there are advantages to spinning gear in certain situations (overall sensitivity, smaller baits/lines, finesse fishing), but you're missing out if you don't have a caster in your bass arsenal.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

You could fish for Bass in Ohio, and never pickup a baitcasting reel. Baitcasters are supposed to be more accurate, and they accomodate heavier lines, with less weight. Disadvantages, are backlashes, low tolerance for light lures, and they require a constant attention to weather conditions. I prefer spinning gear, but I do use baitcasters when needed. Of course only the true "BassMasters" use only baitcasters, so they say. Notice who did well in recent classic, it wasn't the southern "Heavy"gear fisherman.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Spinning reels are just as accurate as baitcasters I dont care what anyone says. I use a baitcaster for flat out more power, the heavier line and backbone that you just don't have with a spinning reel.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

I carry 6 rods with me when I fish a tournament. 2 spinning rods/reels, and 4 casting rods/reels. I use my spinning gear for drop shot, finesse worms, crankbaits, topwater, and sometimes worm fishing. I like the sensitivity I get from a spinning rod when the bite is tough. I can flip the bait as easily with a spinning rod and reel as a biatcaster. Even small jigs like bitsy bugs.

I use my baitcasters when there is cover involved heavier than I feel I can use the spinning gear for. I wouldn't change my line up right now if I had to. Use them as you feel comfortable. 

I have never seen where someone who was good with a spinning rod was less accurate than a baitcaster. (I also use my spinning gear to skip baits under docks and overhangs...no backlash!!!)

Eric


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I like spinning for the fact it's what i learned with and I use light lines, usually 8lbs...I can cast as good as the guys with bait casters, get the same distance, and I can pitch, flip and skipp as good as anyone...I still want to learn how to use a bait caster though...


----------



## ProHawg (Sep 5, 2004)

Don't forget about the better drag system on the baitcasters. I know years ago the drag system was far superior on the baitcasters. Most pros would not trust the older spinning reels. Now the spinning reels are much improved in this area and more and more tourney pros are using them for more tecniques. The baitcaster has a very smooth drag system, and until recently the spinning reel could not come close to the quality of the baitcaster.


----------



## GREENFISH77 (Apr 7, 2004)

Many tournaments are won in Ohio on using just spinnin gear. However I've learned you cant do this consistently where there are a lot of big fish. Nothing beats a baitcaster for showin a bass who's boss.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Lotta caster haters 

I should've been more clear in my take on it I guess. What I meant by "accuracy" was the ability to thumb the spool to stop your bait exactly where you want it. I don't think casters offer better aim, but definitely better control because you are in direct contact with the spool.

I would agree, you could be successful Ohio bass fisherman and never touch a caster. They do make certain presentations easier, but it all boils down to personal preference. You'll never see me throwing a crank with a spinner, yet I prefer fishing tubes with a spinner. 

To each his own, but to me, a caster is like driving with a stick shift and spinners are like automatics.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Both have there applications and both have their pros and cons. Yes you can use either that you prefer but with each you are limited in certain situations. If you only use 1 type you should try the other. Just dont go out and buy a cheap one of either kind and expect to be satisfied. Buy a quality one of whatever brand you like.


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Well the results are in and I can't say there are any convincing arguements either way. One says there is a big weight diff between spin and cast. A quick check of comparably priced and size reels shows a diff of 2-4 oz's. in weight, (the caster is lighter). I believe that any advantages gained with less weight are counteracted with the weight on top of the rod.
Accuracy? There are no convincing arguements here either and many seem to believe that accuracy is in the fisher, not the equipment, as do I. I do agree that thumbing the spool will improve the accuracy of too long a cast.
Casters handle heavier line better? At one time, yes. The intro of braids have largely obviated this.
More power? A 30 lb. rated rod has a 30 lb. capacity whether spin or cast. Same with reels. No diff in power/control. Notice that Doug Hannon, with more than 800 documented 10lb and over bass, uses spinning gear much if not most of the time.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

You just need to spend two days on the water. First day with one rod and the next with the other and see which you prefer. You will notice that most fish bigger and heavier lures with a bait caster and smaller lures with spinning. I my self do allmost all of my pitching with a spinning rod. I do most of my cranking, spinner bait and top water "not soft jerk baits" with my casting. Soft jerk baits and all worm types with my spinning rod. I just feel like I get a better presentation by fishing this way. I have better control over my spinner baits and top water with a bait caster. The thing is as you can see there is going to be a thousand whys and why nots as there are fishermen. You will have to spend the time to decided wat is the best set up for you. I do believe that a lot of bass fisherman have not used spinning gear do to two factors that are not in todays spinning gear. 1st is that the bail would not always stay closed when a hook was set hard. The 2nd was the drag. Most moderan reals will have constant drag not the "have to turn a half to full turn before the spool is locked down".


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

todays spinning reels are so much better. drags are fantastic and i never have any problems with line tangle.best part is i can throw a 3/4 oz lure or an 1/32 oz jig with the same setup. spinning feels more natural.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Another advantage with the baitcasters is in tossing big heavier lures like heavy spinnerbaits. I know I grew up on spinning reels and can cast pretty accurately with them but I can not long distance toss heavy baits with the spinning reel with the accuracy of the baitcaster. The line digs into the finger and is difficult to release at the proper time. Not to mention the wear on one's finger from tossing long distance for an extended period of time with braids on spinning gear.

The baitcaster also has much less line resistance on a cast. Therefore you will be able to cast much longer distances easier with the baitcaster. The spinning reel creates line slap on the rod guides as it comes off the spool. The rod guides are larger to minimize this effect but it does not eliminate it.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Use which ever one you like best. They both catch plenty of fish of all sizes.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I just threw all my spinning & casting gear in the garbage. From now on I'm only using Zebco 202's, and Shakespear "Ugly Sticks". Just kidding!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Whaler said:


> Use which ever one you like best. They both catch plenty of fish of all sizes.


 Yeah right!! You couldn't convince me of that the other night. It did not matter what we used they did not like it.

I agree with others who have said it is not necessary to have a baitcatser in your arsenal. However I would suggest at least giving them a try before buying your next rod/reel combo. It may be what you prefer. It certainly gives you more flexibility in how you fish.


----------



## Hooch (Apr 14, 2004)

As most have stated, it depends on the situation. Here is an example where the spinning rod shines. Fishing lake Erie from a boat other than a bass boat. It is much more effective to cast underhanded when you have a free board that is waist high and waves 2' to 4'. Try to cast a baitcaster underhanded! I've seen people bring their bass gear up to the head boats and return frustrated and fishless because they were not able to cast very far. Casting overhead usually causes problems with hard top boats and people on the other side of the boat.
-Hooch-


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hooch said:


> As most have stated, it depends on the situation. Here is an example where the spinning rod shines. Fishing lake Erie from a boat other than a bass boat. It is much more effective to cast underhanded when you have a free board that is waist high and waves 2' to 4'. Try to cast a baitcaster underhanded! I've seen people bring their bass gear up to the head boats and return frustrated and fishless because they were not able to cast very far. Casting overhead usually causes problems with hard top boats and people on the other side of the boat.
> -Hooch-


 That is a very good point.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I was kind of surprized that no one mentioned the biggest disadvantage with a spinning reel. The bail causes loops in your line regardless of how careful you are. Pro fishermen like the baitcasters because they are troublefree ONCE you become extremely familiar with them. I cut my teeth on the old Pleugers and learned how to prevent backlash real fast. When I graduated from the old Akron model to the Supreme I remember thinking it cannot get better than this.

The more modern baitcasters have adjustments galore to prevent backlash. When you change the weight of your lure you have to readjust the speed of the freespool. If your thumb is " educated " you can to it manually.

For a rough setting let the lure drop until it hits the ground. If the spool stops immediately its setting is about right. Over tension on the freespool causes short casts. Spinning reels cannot be bettered on casting light stuff though. The Shimano Bantam and the smaller Garcias came pretty close though.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

same here 


> I cut my teeth on the old Pleugers and learned how to prevent backlash real fast


 i still remember my 10th birthday present like it was yesterday.after already being proficient with the old hand me down shakespeare and steel rod,i got my first brand spankin' new store bought pleuger knobby/solid glass rod combo 
wasn't till 11 years later,that i bought my very first spinning rig(mitchell 300)and have always used both since then. 
as most have said,there are applications where both styles shine.as for the pro bassers,you'll hardly find one nowadays,who doesn't have both in their arsenal and the pro eye guys wouldn't be caught on the water without good spinning gear.


----------

